# Juan C Madera, Santander, Spain



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I met this guy while on tour in Spain. He was a magician even back then in 1999-2000. 

he used to have more videos than this. he has excellent technique and a super command of harmony. He now lives in Barcelona.

Imo anyone who develops these licks confidently (i'm not up to that point. Not even close. ) I bet it it would have an positive impact on their overall ability to play. I think it's kind of cool that his short little lessons are free. 

After my conversation with Budda, I got me to thinking and I looked him up. 

https://m.youtube.com/user/juanCmadera



[video=youtube_share;QSK_Xpz0FvQ]http://youtu.be/QSK_Xpz0FvQ[/video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Great player. Listened to some of his other vids. Country and blues influences for sure. 
The vid you posted reminds of something I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

He's a super nice humble dude too. He just had it from a very early age. 

His lines are so clean and well thought. Music is a beautiful thing.


----------

